# LoTR: Return of the King EE - $17.98



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Saw this over at DVDTalk earlier - using the coupon code BKSELLR ($10 off) coupon over at Barnes & Noble you can preorder RoTK EE for $17.98 with free shipping.

Coupon expires in the middle of November. RoTK EE ships on 12/4.

I thought this was a pretty fine deal!


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Thats pretty cheap.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2004)

THANKS for passing along that information! Even with sales tax, I pre-ordered the Extended Edition for under $20! Quite a deal. Thanks again.


----------



## poeppe (Mar 25, 2002)

When I try to use that code to place a pre-order I get this error

"Your purchase does not meet the eligibility requirements for this coupon. Please check your coupon requirements to determine why your order does not qualify for this coupon. "

What are the requirements for that coupon code?

Thanks,
Denis


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I have no idea, poeppe. It worked for me without any problems.


----------



## poeppe (Mar 25, 2002)

I just checked on dvdtalk and found that a lot of others are getting the same error and others are saying that this deal is dead

Guess I should have placed my order yesterday when I first saw your post. 

Thanks


----------

